# Quartz Corner ?



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Should it be "Quartz Corner" or Quartz and Electric Watch Corner" ?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Should it be "Quartz Corner" or Quartz and Electric Watch Corner" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to make it more complicated don't you


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> You have to make it more complicated don't you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

For me Jot i would keep it just to Quartz,We have a general section for all the others. fred


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

JoT said:


> Should it be "Quartz Corner" or Quartz and Electric Watch Corner" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and Eco-Drive Kinetic


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh dear, so as well as "Quartz Corner", we could have "Electric Avenue" and "Eco Drive"


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh dear, so as well as "Quartz Corner", we could have "Electric Avenue" and "Eco Drive"


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Oh dear, so as well as "Quartz Corner", we could have "Electric Avenue" and "Eco Drive"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don`t forget "Accutron Close"


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think this should be in a "prospect" rather than a street?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

'We gonna flock down to Electric Avenue, where prices aren't that higher'


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## scottee (May 10, 2004)

Mrcrowley said:


> 'We gonna flock down to Electric Avenue, where prices aren't that higher'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good one Paul.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I thank you.......................


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

How about:

I was the third brother of five,

Doing whatever I had to do to survive.

I'm not saying what I did was alright,

Trying to break out of the ghetto was a day to day

fight.

Been down so long, getting up didn't cross my mind,

I knew there was a better way of life that I was just

trying to find.

You don't know what you'll do until you're put under

pressure,

Across 110th Street is a hell of a tester.

Across 110th Street,

Pimps trying to catch a woman that's weak

Across 110th Street,

Pushers won't let the junkie go free.

Across 110th Street,

Woman trying to catch a trick on the street.

Across 110th Street,

You can find it all in the street.

I got one more thing I'd like to y'all about right now.

Hey brother, there's a better way out.

Snorting that coke, shooting that dope man you're

copping out.

Take my advice, it's either live or die.

You've got to be strong, if you want to survive.

The family on the other side of town,

Would catch hell without a ghetto around.

In every city you find the same thing going down,

Harlem is the capital of every ghetto town.

Across 110th Street,

Pimps trying to catch a woman that's weak

Across 110th Street,

Pushers won't let the junkie go free.

Across 110th Street,

A woman trying to catch a trick on the street, ouh baby

Across 110th Street,

You can find it all in the street.

Yes he can, oh

Look around you, just look around you,

Look around you, look around you, uh yeah








Sorry, can't help it.


----------

